# Playing with soap balls - Take 2



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 6, 2014)

This is take 2 on the choc mint soap ball style thingo. Not sure what to call these. They look a bit like dominoes to me. I love playing with soap ball embeds!

Oh, it's a huge batch as hubby rigged a mould out of some old draws and he jumped up and down until I used it. Like a cute puppy. If he reads this I'm dead. It made a 6kg log!


----------



## MoonBath (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow, gorgeous! :clap:

How long have you been soaping?


----------



## kazmi (Jan 6, 2014)

Cute!!!!!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 6, 2014)

MoonBath said:


> Wow, gorgeous! :clap:
> 
> How long have you been soaping?



Thanks, made my 1st soap in 2004 but haven't really played around with colours and so forth until recently. Didn't have the time to make much. Having a blast now lol


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 6, 2014)

They look gorgeous! I love the tilted colour look and the balls. :smile: I just started making some from soap scraps and plan to plop them all in one soap to make rainbow balls soap.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 6, 2014)

Wowwww! I love'em


----------



## Lin (Jan 6, 2014)

How do you make soap balls? I've seen them talked about in reference to using up scraps.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 6, 2014)

Lin said:


> How do you make soap balls? I've seen them talked about in reference to using up scraps.



I make some out of soap scraps by hand rolling and heaps out of my extra soap from each batch.  I always make more than I need for whichever mould, then colour up the extra batter to make blocks of plain coloured soap for embeds.  I ended up making a stack of green when I messed a soap up and had to rescue the batter. I scooped those with a melon baller because there was a large block.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Well done !  Now I need an Andes


----------



## gurdeep (Jan 7, 2014)

I tend to use lay flat tubing that way I get a even soap rod but the soap does look wonderful


----------



## renata (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow great! they look like very creative dominos


----------



## seven (Jan 7, 2014)

I luuuuuuuvveeee it!! I tot you were using round logs, but then each bar is different, so, wow! That must've been a lot of balls. Now i want some choc mint too. 

Did i see a pencil line there?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 7, 2014)

I love it.  They came out great!


----------



## neeners (Jan 7, 2014)

love it.  I too, now want mint chocolate.....


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 7, 2014)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Well done ! Now I need an Andes



I had to Google Andes lol  I went out and bought some choc mint patties because of this stupid soap giving me cravings! Andes look yum.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 7, 2014)

gurdeep said:


> I tend to use lay flat tubing that way I get a even soap rod but the soap does look wonderful



Tubing sounds good, will have to try that


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 7, 2014)

seven said:


> I luuuuuuuvveeee it!! I tot you were using round logs, but then each bar is different, so, wow! That must've been a lot of balls. Now i want some choc mint too.
> 
> Did i see a pencil line there?



Heaps of balls lol.  No pencil line, just an odd effect where the 2 lots meet.  I thought about doing a pencil line there but chickened out.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ohhh lala !!!!! So pretty . Great job


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Jan 7, 2014)

So lovely and unique!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 8, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I had to Google Andes lol  I went out and bought some choc mint patties because of this stupid soap giving me cravings! Andes look yum.



See what you've done!  I've eaten a bag of York Peppermint Patty, and a box of Andes dinner mints.  :wink:


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks all 




Pepsi Girl said:


> See what you've done! I've eaten a bag of York Peppermint Patty, and a box of Andes dinner mints. :wink:




 LOL I ate 4 choc mint patties because of these.  I never knew soaps could be bad for the diet.


----------



## Pawpaw (Jan 8, 2014)

Wowee those are a awesome.


----------



## MoonBath (Jan 8, 2014)

so, when you add balls to a batter, if you want to make polka dots, would you place them carefully, or simply stir them into the batter and pour?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 8, 2014)

MoonBath said:


> so, when you add so balls to a batter, if you want to make polka dots, would you place them carefully, or simply stir them into the batter and pour?



I pour the batter 1st then plop the soap balls where I want them and push them into place. I then smooth over the batter and bang the mould a heap to try and get rid of any air bubbles made.  I guess if could work mixing them into the batter but you lose control of placement a bit.  You also need a mediumish trace to put them in or they can sink.


----------



## roseb (Jan 8, 2014)

Just one word...Gorgeous!!!


----------

